
Tesla's Autopilot involved in first autonomous car fatality: Factors explained - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/man-dies-while-driven-by-tesla-autopilot/
======
hNewsLover99
I hate to speak ill of the departed. but none of the comments explore this
point:

This guy sounds like a bit of an overly-solicitous Tesla fanboy and/or
sycophant, who, possibly, having once "used this car to its full extent" in
the prior avoidance situation, this time intentionally failed to take over
control in order to test the autopilot, perhaps with the hope of getting
another great avoidance success story and youtube video and/or to ingratiate
himself with a celebrity like Elon Musk.

Some people can get a bit too cultishly infatuated with technology/social
media attention/techno big-shots. We must think with our minds as well as our
hearts.

------
hallieatrobohub
Autonomous car futurist Brad Templeton talks about the technical factors
behind the fatal crash and discusses implications for the autonomous car
industry.

------
dzek69
Tesla isn't autonomous (yet). It's just simple autopilot-like helper.

------
ChoHag
That's an advert for this guy's sensor technology.

